# Dungeon Of The Wolf- Discord Server :3 Come Join Us!



## KD142000 (Oct 19, 2020)

The Dungeon Of The Wolf is a furry-oriented Discord server that is open to new members right now :3
If you'd like a friendly and welcoming place to chat to fellow furries and talk about your hobbies, this is the place to be :3

We have a strict anti-bullying policy and a team of 3 moderators at the moment, all of which are online at all hours. We also encourage members to help moderate the server as well by pinging the mod team.

We have 45 members right now with a diverse range of fursonas, interest in the fandom, hobbies and preferences when it comes to SFW/NSFW.

All members who apply for the NSFW role will be asked for ID to prove their age.

Here's just some of the channels we have to offer :3
- General Chat (of course)
- Artist's Studio (for people to post artwork they have made or have commissioned as well as advertise their commissions to members of the server)
- Artist Showcase (Letting you share your favourite artists to promote their work and spread the word to members of the server)
- Gaming (specific sections for PC, Xbox, Playstation and Nintendo systems)
- Hobbies and Interests (Fursuiting, technology, comics and anime just to name a few)
- An open Suggestions Box (for voicing your opinion on what you think should be added)
- A Voting Channel (for voting on things relating to the server)
- Dedicated NSFW Space (for people who are that way inclined)

And much more!

To request to join this server, please DM me through FAF DMs :3

Thank you!


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Oct 20, 2020)

Can *totally *vouch for KD. You feel like you're with friends in this group and you can talk about almost anything without being judged for it!


----------



## soulbox (Oct 20, 2020)

Please join ya’ll. The server is the shit, everyone is so chill, and KD is the best.


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 20, 2020)

MrSpooky said:


> Can *totally *vouch for KD. You feel like you're with friends in this group and you can talk about almost anything without being judged for it!





zerotwo said:


> Please join ya’ll. The server is the shit, everyone is so chill, and KD is the best.


sounds great!


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 20, 2020)

Rimna said:


> Will be asked for ID? Why would you collect a government issued documents from people? What will you do with them, as these are perhaps the most serious pieces of PII a person can possibly have?


It's to verify your age and make sure minors aren't shown porn in NSFW sections. Also verifies you're an actual person. Only thing that matters is the DOB. Nothing else is looked at.


----------



## Lucyfur (Oct 20, 2020)

Rimna said:


> Will be asked for ID? Why would you collect a government issued documents from people? What will you do with them, as these are perhaps the most serious pieces of PII a person can possibly have?


that is just for NSFW access and it is a CYA for everyone so they dont wind up sharing no prons with underage peoples. You can still access the rest of the server without it. Think of it like trying to get into an age restricted party or club because there is booze.

Also for all viewers the server is pretty tits~
Lots of cool folks reside there and theyre all pretty dang chill.


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 20, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> Also verifies you're an actual person.


Why would someone not be an actual person? Lol


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 20, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Why would someone not be an actual person? Lol


People do create fake accounts to harass furries online. Plus, there's always bots that can be made to spam rude stuff. It's happened before.


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 20, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> People do create fake accounts to harass furries online. Plus, there's always bots that can be made to spam rude stuff. It's happened before.


But they can still access the SFW part so...?


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 20, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> that is just for NSFW access and it is a CYA for everyone so they dont wind up sharing no prons with underage peoples. You can still access the rest of the server without it. Think of it like trying to get into an age restricted party or club because there is booze.
> 
> Also for all viewers the server is pretty tits~
> Lots of cool folks reside there and theyre all pretty dang chill.


Seconded
Also Kd (the server owner) is a total sweetie and an exceptionally kind person, who knows his stuff when it comes to running a server. Hard to not appreciate the laid back atmosphere, personally speaking!


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Oct 20, 2020)

Rimna said:


> I'm to take your word that you or the other mods are not keeping those IDs, and that you're simply ignoring everything else shown on them, except the date of birth? And no other interactions prove that I'm an actual person.
> 
> Right.


The only thing that'd realistically need to be shown is the DOB on the ID.

If one is that troubled by it, they can scan it to a desktop and mark everything but the DOB out in MS Paint. I've done this before in other servers.


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 20, 2020)

Rimna said:


> I'm to take your word that you or the other mods are not keeping those IDs, and that you're simply ignoring everything else shown on them, except the date of birth? And no other interactions prove that I'm an actual person.
> 
> Right.


And I'm definitely the director of the FBI who wants to know what doughnuts you dunk and which ones you don't.

If you don't want to provide ID, then that's fine. But it will lock you out of the NSFW section until you provide it.
Also, I'm terrified of flying...so it's very unlikely I'll knock on your door one day for some unbeknown reason.


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 20, 2020)

Bump :3


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 22, 2020)

Bump!
I recently re-modelled the server to make it more tidy. We also have a few new features, as well :3


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 1, 2020)

Bump :3


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 2, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 2, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> pretty tits~


Does that possibly imply that there exist ugly tits?


----------



## ConorHyena (Nov 19, 2020)

I bump this thread for the wolfo.


and hope I just haven't made a fool of myself and the place is no longer accepting people.


----------



## Simo (Nov 19, 2020)

Dungeon, huh? Gosh, I wonder what goes on in _that_ kinda place!

Might have to nose in, and check things out; places are almost always improved by having at least one skunk around.


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 19, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> I bump this thread for the wolfo.
> 
> 
> and hope I just haven't made a fool of myself and the place is no longer accepting people.


It is accepting people still :3


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 19, 2020)

Simo said:


> Dungeon, huh? Gosh, I wonder what goes on in _that_ kinda place!
> 
> Might have to nose in, and check things out; places are almost always improved by having at least one skunk around.


If you'd like to join, please do DM me on here or on Discord if you have me already :3


----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 19, 2020)

Hmmm, looks like fun


----------

